# Huber trigger for SMLE



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

http://www.huberconcepts.com/Lee-Enfield_Trigger_Replacement.htm

Any experience with these?

Know any other SMLE trigger replacement?

thanks


----------



## Sniper John (Dec 11, 2006)

I have never tried one with my rifles. I prefer a two stage trigger myself so have no problem with the originals. The huber is the only aftermarket single stage I know of. 
You might try midway to see if they offer it a little cheaper. 
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=618464


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

How do you guys like your SMLE's?? That's a gun I've been wanting to add to my "old guns" collection. What would I have to spend to get a good shooter, and which model would you recommend?

THE "LOVE MY OLD GUNS" JAMMER


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

THE JAMMER said:


> How do you guys like your SMLE's?? That's a gun I've been wanting to add to my "old guns" collection. What would I have to spend to get a good shooter, and which model would you recommend?
> 
> THE "LOVE MY OLD GUNS" JAMMER


I was given a No4Mk1 built in the late forties. Lots of price/quality variability from one piece to the next depending on how many times the gun went to war.

I think you can still get into a shooter for $200 +/-


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

I traded for an Enfield,1917 model,made by Remington. It has a JAGER adjustable trigger...uses the original safety....


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

K... just bit off on a Huber and 200 bullets. I'll post an update after my first trip to the range with my SMLE.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

*It came in.*

Finally got it installed. Instructions only make sense if you already know how to do it. I will tell Mr Huber that a 2 minute mpeg on his website would have saved me 2 hours.

That creepy, 2 stage trigger is gone. Now I have a clean break at about 4 lbs. Next step is to find some optics and get a sub moa. May have it recrowned and some very light porting.


----------

